# feeling soo defeated!



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey everyone! i decided to put my labs up here in hopes that maybe working together we can help come up w/some plans of action (medically or "home-treating")to at least cure the body aches & pains, mental sluggishness, and stress(symptoms in thread in Hashi) o & maybe even possibly answers to ask my endo. when i go for my 1st visit.

i have been told i have Hasimoto's & possibly raynauds & problems that i find annoying -may or may not be tied to this. any advice is greatly appreciated!!! 
*warning this is long! sorry*

* [B]Blood Tests[/B]  *
Ferritin, Serum 12 (10-291)
TSH 1.490 (0.450 - 4.500)
Thyroixine (T4) 8.9 (4.5-12.0) 
T3 Uptake 26 (24-39)
Free Thyroxine Index 2.3 (1.2-4.9)
Triiodothyronine (T3) 151 (83-200)
T4, Free (Direct) 1.14 (0.82-1.77)
Thyrox. Binding Globulin 24 (13-39)
TPO Ab 130 HIGH (0-34)
Hemoglobin Alc 5.4 (<7.0)
Cholesterol, Total 171 (100-199) 
Triglycerides 63 (0-149)
Iron Saturation 13 LOW (15-55)
Potassium, Serum 3.4 LOW (3.5-5.2)
Carbon Dioxide, Total 18 LOW (20-32)

**New blood work....** ((no clue what they mean as of right now except RA))
ANA Neg
RA Neg
Sed Rate 3 (0-15) Normal Range
CPK 48 (21-215) Normal Range

**Tests**

thyroid ultrasound
findings:  dimensions of R thyroid lobe are 4.7cm length, 1.6cm AP & 1cm transverse. R lobe is mildly heterogenous. No distinct nodule or mass seen. Dimensions of L. Lobe are 4.2cm length, 1.2cm AP, & 1.3cm transverse. L. lobe is mildly heterogenous. No distinct nodule or mass seen. Isthmus measures 0/25cm in thickness & appears normal *=mildly heterogenous thyroid gland, no nodule or mass seen*

NM/Thyroid Uptake scan
Findings: Following oral administration of 307microcuries of 1-123, thyroid iodine uptake was calculated at 6 & 24 hrs. Collimated images of the thyroid gland are also obtained at 24hrs. Thyroid iodine uptake was calculated to be 19.5% at 6 and 33.0% at 24hrs. These values are above the upper limit of normal range for our lab. Collimated images of the thyroid gland shows a normal & symmetric appearance of the thyroid lobes. *= elevated thyroid iodine uptake & no focal thyroid scintigraphic defect is demonstrated*
----dr. told me that there were cold spots. i dont see where it states that. also he said the cold spots (if there really are some) dont matter b/c this test is usually for hyper-thyroid patients.

**here are the weird ones...c-spine b/c doc now did not want to accept what my initial dr (chiro) saw. the breast ultrasound is b/c i have always had a lump under my armpit since i could first go to the ob/gyn. Recently is has grown & is tender to the touch sometimes painful!

DX/Spine Cervical CM MIN 4V ((neck pain for years, really bad now, &he thought this may help figure out about the numbness and pains))
Findings: AP, lateral & bilateral oblique radiographs of the cervical spine. Vertebral body heights are maintained. No fracture or spondylolisthesis is present. No significant foraminal stenosis is evident. The patient's head is tilited towards the left on the AP radiograph. *= normal study*

Breast Ultrasound
Ultrasonographic exam of the L. axillary tail region was performed. There are 2 circumscribed hypoechoic foci of the L. Axillary region. The larger measures 5mm & has a small focus of intrinsic blood flow. This is likely a small lymph node. The other lesion measures 4mm & suspicious for a very small cyst. *= 1. bi-rads category 2. probably benign*
recommendation: 1. clinical correlation w/regard to palpable finding of the L axilla 2. follow-up ultrasound in 6mths.
--dr. told me "you just have a lymph node. it could be inflamed--no big deal. you'll get another ultrasound in 6mths".

i am awaiting an appt from an endo to have my 1st appt & my dr is sending me to a neuro to have a nerve test done. please please help me. defeated isn't even a good word for how i feel right now. any advice what so ever is greatly appreciated!
sorry for the length!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You have TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) which could be indicative of autoimmune thyroid disease. Free T4 is a little low (below mid-range) and that raises an eyebrow. And of course you know you need to work on the ferritin. That should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100,the better.

I think a perpetually swollen lymph gland is cause for great concern. I am hoping and praying that you have some luck w/ the neuro. It is always shocking to find out which doctor really is a big help.

Please let us know how you are doing and what the neuro had to say. You know I am worried.


----------

